# Which FangShi Cube is the Best?



## LiquidDnB (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello guys,
I am thinking about getting a fangshi cube to expand my collection, and am unsure of whether to get the ShuangRen V2 or Guangying. Both seem to be great, but with their differences. I prefer a cube with a crispier feel and lighter turning, although not so much as to make your hands feel kinda like they do after clapping, a bit of a tingling feeling.
Also, on a side note, how does the new Moyu Hualong feel? I currently use a weilong v2 as my main, and it is great except for the feel. Moyu says that it is like a Weilong but with changes to make it feel better.
Thanks,
LiquidDnB


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 24, 2015)

What feel do you like?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Apr 24, 2015)

I honestly prefer the Shuangren, (it's my main as of now), and if you are looking for a cube with that crispy feel and light turning, than go for it. However, I also have heard excellent things about the Gans 356 and the Hualong.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Apr 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> What feel do you like?


I like cubes that are crispy and crunchy, kinda like a YJ Yulong but a little clunkier.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 24, 2015)

LiquidDnB said:


> I like cubes that are crispy and crunchy, kinda like a YJ Yulong but a little clunkier.



I have never understood all this dumb terminology talking about the feel of cubes, it always sounds like someone is talking about cereal.

EDIT: On a related note, the Guangying is my main.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 24, 2015)

It sounds like you'd like the Guangying better.

It's a great cube, but the Shuangren is more controllable-- ideally, you should get both just in case your preferences change over time.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Apr 24, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> I have never understood all this dumb terminology talking about the feel of cubes, it always sounds like someone is talking about cereal.
> 
> EDIT: On a related note, the Guangying is my main.



Haha, agreed  but I really can't find any better way to describe the feel that I like.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 24, 2015)

I prefer Guangying over the Shuangren.
So Guangying is the best


----------



## LiquidDnB (Apr 24, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> I honestly prefer the Shuangren, (it's my main as of now), and if you are looking for a cube with that crispy feel and light turning, than go for it. However, I also have heard excellent things about the Gans 356 and the Hualong.



What do you think about the GuangYing? Many people here seem to be recommending it.
Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Praetorian (Apr 25, 2015)

I used to main the shuangren which was pretty good because I rarely ever got a lock up on it, but it was a little less fast than I'd like to be, the guangying is very fast but it's more suited for accurate turners. My main is currently a gans 357 cause it has insane corner cutting and effortless turning


----------



## stunseed (May 5, 2015)

if you like crunchy dont get the shuang ren if you do get the V2. i have one its smooth as butter. doesnt pop doesnt lockup and cuts at 45 its a beautiful cube. it does have a weird plastic although you get over that after a few hundred solves and also well.. dont forget to get stickers when you buy your fangshi. about the guang ying? well honestly i think the shuang ren v2 is the best of the when in doubt just buy them all its what i did. and i had some interesting results.. well not the fangshi's more like i bought everyones opinion on the "best" cube. point is you have to get your own feel for it.


----------



## Phinagin (May 13, 2015)

LiquidDnB said:


> I like cubes that are crispy and crunchy, kinda like a YJ Yulong but a little clunkier.



If you like the yulong but want a more of clunky feel try added pieces of cotton balls in between all of the edges and centres(could try corners but I haven't yet) it really helps to make the cube feel more fuller. I think that you will like this mod. Btw in between edges I mean to separate the edges into each have, then put cotton in it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiayu (May 14, 2015)

Moyu said hualong was changed from weilong, but from my point of view, the feeling of hualong didn't remind any of Weilong,I feel they are two different cubes


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 25, 2015)

Jiayu said:


> Moyu said hualong was changed from weilong, but from my point of view, the feeling of hualong didn't remind any of Weilong,I feel they are two different cubes



They're talking about Fangshi cubes not Moyu cubes.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 19, 2015)

Get the guangying. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-A300FU przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 19, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> They're talking about Fangshi cubes not Moyu cubes.



at the end of the post he asked of how the hualong feels compared to the weilong


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Jul 29, 2015)

The Shuangren V2 is my main as of now, it's pretty good but it locks up a bit and corner twists from time to time, I have never tried a Guangying so idk.

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Aug 3, 2015)

currently my main is the Fangshi Guanying...
I ****in' love the speed, I can do (R U R' U')x6 in only 1.90 seconds, with all the moyu (I have it all except the Hualong) I only could did it in 2.75...
to control the cube is difficult but with a correct tension is a way easier to be an accurate turner using the Guanying
I like the Guanying cause the corner cutting, IMO is a little bit better than the older Fangshis 
and, the cube is really light, you don't need to force your fingers for to speed up (my last main before the Fangshi Guanying was the Yuxin, I change it for the effortless speed of the Guanying)
and sorry for my bad english...
greetings from Chile, SouthAmerica...


----------



## LiquidDnB (Sep 2, 2015)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> currently my main is the Fangshi Guanying...
> I ****in' love the speed, I can do (R U R' U')x6 in only 1.90 seconds, with all the moyu (I have it all except the Hualong) I only could did it in 2.75...
> to control the cube is difficult but with a correct tension is a way easier to be an accurate turner using the Guanying
> I like the Guanying cause the corner cutting, IMO is a little bit better than the older Fangshis
> ...


Yeah, guangying is pretty great! Some say it is uncontrollable but you get used to it. It was my main for a while, due to the effortless turning, but my solves were more inconsistent with it.

Your English is fine, don't worry 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidDnB (Sep 2, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> If you like the yulong but want a more of clunky feel try added pieces of cotton balls in between all of the edges and centres(could try corners but I haven't yet) it really helps to make the cube feel more fuller. I think that you will like this mod. Btw in between edges I mean to separate the edges into each have, then put cotton in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems interesting, gotta try that!

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidDnB (Sep 2, 2015)

stunseed said:


> if you like crunchy dont get the shuang ren if you do get the V2. i have one its smooth as butter. doesnt pop doesnt lockup and cuts at 45 its a beautiful cube. it does have a weird plastic although you get over that after a few hundred solves and also well.. dont forget to get stickers when you buy your fangshi. about the guang ying? well honestly i think the shuang ren v2 is the best of the when in doubt just buy them all its what i did. and i had some interesting results.. well not the fangshi's more like i bought everyones opinion on the "best" cube. point is you have to get your own feel for it.


Seems to be the overwhelming opinion on these cubes. Sorry if I was vague, but I heard some negativity about the guangying, and was wondering if it truly was objectively inferior to the shuangren.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

